# Oak TV stand from The Family Handyman



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

It's not completely finished yet, but since it's in use for the next couple weeks, I'll claim bragging rights anyway on our new oak TV stand. Finally, we have storage for all our DVDs, CDs, Wii game and the like. 

The design is based on one from The Family Handyman, but I did my own SketchUp model and made a few changes, adding a couple of dividers and skipping the drawers for now. I've attached the .skp for anybody who wants it. It includes the drawers and doors for the upper side compartments.

After our company leaves, I'll be adding an equipment shelf above the tuner to get the sound system off the floor, and completing the oak face frame to hide the edges of the shelves and dividers, as well as edging for the top. There will be drawers or doors on the side compartments and a grill over the section below the tuner where the sound system subwoofer lives.

It's probably going to be finished in Kona stain with a gloss poly finish, which should result in a deep, shiny, very dark finish with the grain still visible.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks good so far. I like the legs!


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, sanchez. The legs kind of "fool the eye" in the picture. The inside edges are vertical and the outside edges taper. In the picture it's hard to decide which way they go.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Great looking work! The whole thing is stunning!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Hey, that looks great Don! Nice work!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks great and sturdy enough to hold all the stuff there specially the T.V. Like the tapered legs. Great work!


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think I used the same plan as it looks very similar. Very sturdy stand. Yours looks great. Here are a couple pics of mine, cabinet grade oak plywood with hardwood legs and facings.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I saw that issue of HM magazine. I thought of making one, but I really need to make a corner cabinet at about a 30-60-90 that will hold a 55" flat screen.

Mark


----------



## operaman (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get PDF plans for the original stand--the one with the three open compartments on the bottom rather than with three pull-out drawers?

Sal


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Just leave out the drawers?


----------



## operaman (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes, but need detailed cut list and plans for unit as is, then I can just skip the drawers themselves. Any idea where I can find them?

SS


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

I remember seeing that in an old issue a couple of years back.Looks good bro.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey Sal I can't imagine the level of repayment this will require.lol


----------

